# Purple Diamond Spilo



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

.


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)




----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)




----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)




----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)




----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Thats a nice spilo!


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

nice spilo, is bubba an elong? you should try and get a pic of your spilo that really shows the purple diamond coloration!!!

Oburi


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

That spilo is awesome!!!


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

oburi said:


> nice spilo, is bubba an elong? you should try and get a pic of your spilo that really shows the purple diamond coloration!!!
> 
> Oburi


 Bubba is one of the members on here. And thankya, I will try to get a better picture. Those pictures don't do him justice!


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Darn I turned into a Fish :laugh :laugh:

Cool Pics ..


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

hey nice collection you have going there.

Joe


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

I do see some purple but due to the flash i see green like you said. From expereince when i took my pics of my Manny in flash i also had the same greenish reflection and what not which leads to be not totally believe in a a purple diamond spilo. My manny was a greenish color anyways when i took pics of him in flash and it turned out green and silver. Anyhow, try taking some without flash. You might also find it intresting if you switched the tank's decor to a light color to see if its really purple.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice Ps...







!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

That Spilo is Awesome...


----------



## blastinonfoos (Jul 17, 2003)

here's my ''sb'' spilo.. purple on the top, yellow on bottom


----------



## blastinonfoos (Jul 17, 2003)

has purple on it.. but dont know if its the same type of fish as mrwilsons


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

I knew there was a member by the name bubba, but is that an elong in the same tank or a tank right next to your rhom? looks vicious!

Oburi


----------



## mlee965 (Aug 23, 2003)

nice fish....that background is incredible


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

nice man









were and how much are purple diamond spilos.


----------



## swttalker33 (Jun 7, 2003)

damn... that tank must be a site to see, purple variant spilo next to an elong....


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Very nice looking P's you got there :nod:


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

Thanks for all the replies guys. 
o snap its eric: I will try to take some pictures without flash, and I will remove some of the stuff to let him swim around and show his true colors.

blastinonfoos: Good looking rhom! Mine has purple on the top, bottom, and on the side. But no doubt, yours is a good looking one!

bubba: Haha, Mr. Bubba Fish?

mlee965: Thanks man, this spilo is from RJ.

sweet lu: Price is not important, is how you like that fish. But they are rare to find.

swttalker33: Only the rhom is next to the spile, he is a 7.5 incher, and the spilo has a 20 gallon to himself.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

The gravel also looks a bit purple. I too have a SB spilo and the top is light purple and the bottom is bright yellow. I have a clear background and playsand gravel. It seems to get darker by weeks.


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> The gravel also looks a bit purple. I too have a SB spilo and the top is light purple and the bottom is bright yellow. I have a clear background and playsand gravel. It seems to get darker by weeks.


 NIce! I will try that, let me do it after finals and I will play with my fishes and decorations. Look out for it


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Please do, as you know, fish like to mimic their environment. Dark decor = darker color, light decor = lighter body color. Different decor in the tank and the fish will try to mimic it as much as possible.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i am also going to get pics up soon without flash of my purple spilo 4'' i was going to do it last weekend but i was too busy so this weekend will have to do.
i do believe these are only normal spilos that have a purple colouring but they are not very available in the hobby from my experience
dixon


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

DiXoN said:


> i do believe these are only normal spilos that have a purple colouring but they are not very available in the hobby from my experience
> dixon


I think that all spilos exhibit a purplish color and yours (or anybody's) is nothing special to be called "Purple Diamond".

This spilo looks purplish also (no flash only sunlight)









Another, this pic is taken w/out flash. The lighting is from a flourescent bulb on top and the sunlight showing the purplish reflection towards the tail end. Notice the background is cut and light is showing through behind the plant. I'm posting these pics here to show how lighting affects the colors of your fishes. 









BTW, nice fish mrwilson99


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

that is a very nice piranha man.


----------



## GSX-R (Nov 8, 2003)

sweet


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

My Dream Fish( I have ASH on the Hunt)









A True Purple Diamond Spilo


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

nice looking fish


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

is there really such a varient? as traumatic stated it might just be tank decor and lighting and such. My question is is there actually a catagorized varient for the purple diamond spilo or is it just a myth. The fish in the last pic posted does look very purple and a bit of green.

Oburi


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Very pretty


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

hey check out this spilo. the pic belongs to piranhaman so all credit goes to him :nod:










Oburi


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

oburi said:


> hey check out this spilo. the pic belongs to piranhaman so all credit goes to him :nod: .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh man, what a beauty! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

DiXoN said:


> i am also going to get pics up soon without flash of my purple spilo 4'' i was going to do it last weekend but i was too busy so this weekend will have to do.
> i do believe these are only normal spilos that have a purple colouring but they are not very available in the hobby from my experience
> dixon


 I can't wait, go for it!


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

traumatic said:


> DiXoN said:
> 
> 
> > i do believe these are only normal spilos that have a purple colouring but they are not very available in the hobby from my experience
> ...


 Mine looks exactly like that! Damn, I am in love!


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

Honda99_300ex said:


> My Dream Fish( I have ASH on the Hunt)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Haha, good job Honda, make ask earn his money!


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

oburi said:


> is there really such a varient? as traumatic stated it might just be tank decor and lighting and such. My question is is there actually a catagorized varient for the purple diamond spilo or is it just a myth. The fish in the last pic posted does look very purple and a bit of green.
> 
> Oburi


 Personally, I have not seen this color fish around. I rarely see it, and the usual colors are either black or yellow. So that is why I consider this rare, or in other words.....CF.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Purple diamond spilo you guys speak of, i've only seen on real one froma pics and it looks fabulous. I mean the purple is literally purple. You dont have to do it in angels or do flash or ligthing or anything. Its just purple how it is. Again, spilo's are like the RB in the family. They come in differnt shape size and color. Its nothing different about a purple spilo except the color which happens to be rare.

But a true purp spilo is purp in anyway you see it, even with a crappy snap shot


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

Honda99_300ex said:


> My Dream Fish( I have ASH on the Hunt)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 and this is the colour of the spilo i have.
purple face and body plus the tank does not have a light the only light is natural through a window directly opposite the tank.
i will definately make a conserted effort to get pics without flash and only direct natural light and no flourescent tubes at the weekend
dixon


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

Thanks guys for all the great replies. I will get pix up as soon as possible. I been busy with school and work and haven't been home constantly. But no doubt, all the pictures shown, mine and others are great examples of purple diamonds. Yes, they are rare, and I am proud to own one. I bought this guy for 60 bucks, at the time I thought it was pricey, but he is worth it. He swims flawlessly, and is in perfect shape, the guy who had him, had him since he was 1 incher. I heard lots of good things about Ash, but my provider of fishes has not dissapointed me one bit and he is local.


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Cool Fish.
I would like to come by sometime and check out your Nice Fish..


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

BUBBA said:


> Cool Fish.
> I would like to come by sometime and check out your Nice Fish..
> 
> :nod:


 Anytime Bubba. Would love to check out your collection also!


----------



## ~SUNshine~ (Nov 6, 2003)

Purple Diamond Spilos are awesome looking, Those are soem great pics....


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

very cool looking fish


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I dont think it exists.


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

> I dont think it exists.


why not?







what about the pics posted by Honda and I? they're pretty damn purple, especially the one Honda posted. Just wondering.

Oburi


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

cool purple on the top....I can just imagin what you got raped for ($$$) to buy that.


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

probably an insane amount, or it could possibly have been tank raised. In either case i wouldnt know because the fish is not mine. Very beautiful fish though







.

Oburi


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sweet pics


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

Black-Phoenix said:


> cool purple on the top....I can just imagin what you got raped for ($$$) to buy that.


 60 bones.


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I dont think it exists.


 I am not so sure xenon, gotta look at all those nice pictures.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

tecknik said:


> Thats a nice spilo!


 i second that..


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

That's a very nice looking p.


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

Thanks everybody


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

my spilo is being moved down to my house with tank the lot this week so i can get pictures with decent natural light as the fish room is dark even during the day and the pictures were too dark to make out any colour without the flash here is a no flash picture and the spilo was being shy on this one but you can see no colour it is too dark.
compare this to my next picture with flash


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

this is why i am getting the tank earlier than i needed it i will have to house it temp in the dining room but the light is good re the pics of my rhomm in my gallery it will be put in the same spot for maximun lighting from a window.
here is a flash pic


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

oburi said:


> > I dont think it exists.
> 
> 
> why not?:rock: what about the pics posted by Honda and I? they're pretty damn purple, especially the one Honda posted. Just wondering.
> ...


 well the thing is you even see some rbp with a purple tint at times
it just the coloration of some p's that change at time to time


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

nice fish man


----------



## eodtec (Oct 23, 2003)

Beautiful fish!


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

What's the difference between this elusive 'purple diamond spilo' and the spilo cf ash has that is purple???? I'm lost.

*edit...oops, I just looked at his site...it's a Ruby Red. Here's the link.

link


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

Lyle said:


> What's the difference between this elusive 'purple diamond spilo' and the spilo cf ash has that is purple???? I'm lost.
> 
> *edit...oops, I just looked at his site...it's a Ruby Red. Here's the link.
> 
> link


 No doubt, a beautiful fish also!


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)




----------



## kody888 (Jan 20, 2004)

nice purple spilo its a shame they dont do well in groups


----------



## kody888 (Jan 20, 2004)

the rohms look really good to


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

kody888 said:


> the rohms look really good to


 Thanks Kody, rhom was traded in for a 6inch long a week ago


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

beautiful spilos!


----------



## 360 (Dec 3, 2003)

ooh perty colors!


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i have now sold mine today but heres a pic.
the spilo is now ctarry's i forgot about this post and forgot to add my pic.


----------

